# Molasses every time during watering?



## omnigr33n (Dec 5, 2008)

Should I be using Molasses in my watering every time or no?  What is the consensus on this?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 5, 2008)

yea if its just like 1 or 2 tsp per gallon i think.


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 5, 2008)

I feed my plants molasses about three times during flower and thats it.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 5, 2008)

i use it only after the plants have shown sex.in flower only.i use more than what everyone else says too.i use 2-3 tbls per gallon.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 5, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i use it only after the plants have shown sex.in flower only.i use more than what everyone else says too.i use 2-3 tbls per gallon.



It can't hurt can it?  I don't see how.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 5, 2008)

I used 1/4 cup in 5 gallons water during the last four weeks of flower.  Right up till harvest.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 5, 2008)

I use 2-3 tablespoons per gallon every third (or so) watering.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 5, 2008)

*This is a good question... my nutes have some molasses in it. should I use more?  *


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 5, 2008)

this past grow was watered w/ blackstrap every time & i watered bout 4 times a wk (coco). did it from time they broke ground 2 day of chop. my app rate was 1tblsp/gal aerated for min of 24 hrs. basically not sure of the whole sweeten taste & pack on weight myth, but i was using for feeding EM's (effective micro-organisms). here this might give an over view of what im talking about. http://www.ibiblio.org/rge/faq-html/b-add.htm then read this to make wicked concoctions bwahaaahahaahahahaha....http://www.ibiblio.org/ecolandtech/SoilWiki/message-archives/composttea+soilfoodweb+soilquality/4/msg00069.html:bolt:


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Dec 5, 2008)

What is the benefits of using Molasses with flower feeding? I'd never heard of it till getting on this site. I am assuming it has someting to do with providing the plant with neccessary simple sugars during flowering phase, but dont know for sure. Please enlighten me why ppl use it and what the benefits/drawbacks are?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 5, 2008)

Friend-of-a-friend said:
			
		

> What is the benefits of using Molasses with flower feeding? I'd never heard of it till getting on this site. I am assuming it has someting to do with providing the plant with neccessary simple sugars during flowering phase, but dont know for sure. Please enlighten me why ppl use it and what the benefits/drawbacks are?


 
dewd check links in post above yours, youll be amazed! use blackstrap, which can be hard 2 find, check health food stores, grain elevators, farm supply box stores, or hunting stores. also is not usually that cheap. read this why not any molasses, but blackstrap.http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-blackstrap-molasses.htm


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Dec 5, 2008)

So if I use Blackstrap Malassess on my plants, I'll be able to trim stomach fat when I smoke em?


----------



## groworganic (Dec 5, 2008)

Friend-of-a-friend said:
			
		

> So if I use Blackstrap Malassess on my plants, I'll be able to trim stomach fat when I smoke em?



HAHAH! I don't think so, but that would be pretty sweet!


----------



## aaonehundred (Dec 5, 2008)

hxxp://www.tandjenterprises.com/cgi-bin/ustorekeeper.pl?command=goto&pid=Y030000003
I have this? a friend of mine told me its better then malasses? Still yet to test it out. .


----------



## winstonwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you use molasses all the way through until harvest, or do you switch to just water at some point?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 5, 2008)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> Do you use molasses all the way through until harvest, or do you switch to just water at some point?


 
imo use all the way through cause it is feeding the organisms that break down organic waste into usable food for the plant. this in plain water for flush will only help the plant use up all poss nutes til the end.

i just harvested doing this method & bud just went into jars wed. & is still pretty smooth exhaling.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 5, 2008)

when i was in soil,i used it when flowering started and continued until harvest.just with water.no nutes for the last 2 weeks of flower


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 5, 2008)

aaonehundred said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.tandjenterprises.com/cgi-bin/ustorekeeper.pl?command=goto&pid=Y030000003
> I have this? a friend of mine told me its better then malasses? Still yet to test it out. .


 
sounds like an experiment. you should run 3 plants: 1. w/ molasses 2. w/ yucca 3. w/ nothing except w/ nutes like you would be adding to plants 1 & 2 also.

do a GJ. never heard of your product, but would be interesting to see.


----------



## aaonehundred (Dec 6, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> sounds like an experiment. you should run 3 plants: 1. w/ molasses 2. w/ yucca 3. w/ nothing except w/ nutes like you would be adding to plants 1 & 2 also.
> 
> do a GJ. never heard of your product, but would be interesting to see.


Sounds like a good idea. ..   I don't have any beans/mothers right now. When I get some new beans or clones Ill have to give it a go . .


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 7, 2008)

it would be cool to see. to make it an equally weighted experiment you need to use clones off same mom.


----------

